

Ivy, an APL-like calculator - AYBABTME
https://github.com/robpike/ivy

======
swah
The video is here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXoG0WX0r_E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXoG0WX0r_E)

------
swah
Install: go get -u github.com/robpike/ivy

Though its giving me an error:

    
    
        C:\Users\swah>ivy
        3 + 3
        <stdin>:1: after expression: unexpected error: unrecognized character: U+000D

~~~
seryoiupfurds
> C:\

> 000D

It's expecting Unix newlines, and is confused by Windows' \r\n.

------
shitgoose
How is it different from k/q
([http://code.kx.com/wiki/Reference](http://code.kx.com/wiki/Reference)) ?

~~~
theoh
If you are informed enough to ask that question, the Ivy readme will answer
it.

------
gohrt
Amusing to see robpike play with APL,since Go is severely at odds with the APL
philosophy.

